# What is a dragonscale?



## SlimStretch

I saw one at the LFS but it didnt look any different. I've tried to find info on them, larger scales, metallic color. Is that the only difference, do you have a picture of a true dragon scale?


----------



## Luimeril

see how the white/blue scales look alot thicker, and you can see where they start and end? :d compare that, to a normal betta, and you can easily see the difference. :3

























i tried to get six bettas with similar colors, to show you the difference in dragon scaling, and regular scaling in similarly-colored bettas. :3


----------



## masshiimarro

a dragon betta is basically a betta with really bold colored scales, basically opaque scales on its body.. kinda looks like its been painted with a thick layer of whatever color it is, and doesnt have the shimmery look a normal betta would possibly have. the first 2 pics are dragons, and the 3rd is tamaki, a normal scaled betta, for comparison.


----------



## Luimeril

masshiimarro said:


> a dragon betta is basically a betta with really bold colored scales, basically opaque scales on its body.. kinda looks like its been painted with a thick layer of whatever color it is, and doesnt have the shimmery look a normal betta would possibly have. the first 2 pics are dragons, and the 3rd is tamaki, a normal scaled betta, for comparison.


tee-hee! we used the same MG dragon. :d


----------



## masshiimarro

posted at the same time!


----------



## SlimStretch

that blue one is amazing!!! Can you find a dragonscale in a VT? I have two beautiful VTs (I think). I will post pictures when I can  One male one female.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

I learned about dragons the hard way. Someone uploaded a picture of a super red VT with white dragon scales...

*hits self with brick* I was convinced it had a form of ich....

I didn't know next to crud about betta's back then.


----------



## baylee767

Yep, all Betta colors come in all tail types (= VT's are just really rare to find in dragon form.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Hi, this is a really old thread. If you could start a new one, that would be great!


----------

